

How One Hardware Startup Solved Silicon Valley’s “Woman Problem” - peterjmag
https://medium.com/backchannel/how-one-hardware-startup-solved-silicon-valley-s-woman-problem-76e3ee581534

======
ant6n
I'd like to read their employee handbook.

